# {}     صـــــــــــلاة للمرضى



## Meriamty (8 فبراير 2008)

تعهدهم بالمراحم والرأفات إشفهم إنزع عنهم وعنا كل مرض وكل سقم وروح الأمراض أطرده والذين أبطأوا مطروحين في الأمراض أقمهم وعزهم والمعذبون من الأرواح النجسة أعتقهم جميعاً الذين في السجون أو المطابق أو الذين في النفي أو السبي أو المقبوض عليهم في عبودية مرة يا رب إعتقهم جميعاً وإرحمهم أنك أنت الذي تحل المربوطين وتقيم الساقطين رجاء من ليس له معين من ليس له معين عزاء صغيري القلوب ميناء الذين في العاصف كل الأنفس المتضايقة أو المقبوض عليها أعطها يا رب رحمة أعطها راحة أعطها برودة أعطها نعمة أعطها معونة أعطها خلاصاً أعطها غفران خطاياها وآثامها ونحن أيضاً يا رب أمراض نفوسنا إشفها والتي لأجسادنا
عافها أيها الطبيب الحقيقي الذي لأنفسنا وأجسادنا يا مدبر كل جسد تعهدنا بخلاصك
اميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن



​


----------



## فادية (8 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}     صـــــــــــلاة للمرضى*

امين  يا رب 
  صلاة  رائعه  تسلم  ايديك  عزيزتي​


----------



## استفانوس (8 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}     صـــــــــــلاة للمرضى*



Meriamty قال:


> تعهدهم بالمراحم والرأفات إشفهم إنزع عنهم وعنا كل مرض وكل سقم وروح الأمراض أطرده والذين أبطأوا مطروحين في الأمراض أقمهم وعزهم والمعذبون من الأرواح النجسة أعتقهم جميعاً الذين في السجون أو المطابق أو الذين في النفي أو السبي أو المقبوض عليهم في عبودية مرة يا رب إعتقهم جميعاً وإرحمهم أنك أنت الذي تحل المربوطين وتقيم الساقطين رجاء من ليس له معين من ليس له معين عزاء صغيري القلوب ميناء الذين في العاصف كل الأنفس المتضايقة أو المقبوض عليها أعطها يا رب رحمة أعطها راحة أعطها برودة أعطها نعمة أعطها معونة أعطها خلاصاً أعطها غفران خطاياها وآثامها ونحن أيضاً يا رب أمراض نفوسنا إشفها والتي لأجسادنا
> عافها أيها الطبيب الحقيقي الذي لأنفسنا وأجسادنا يا مدبر كل جسد تعهدنا بخلاصك
> اميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن​


*آمـــــــــــــــــــــين*​


----------



## Meriamty (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}     صـــــــــــلاة للمرضى*



فادية قال:


> امين  يا رب
> صلاة  رائعه  تسلم  ايديك  عزيزتي​








ميرسى يا فاديه ربنا يبارك حياتك 

​


----------



## Meriamty (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}     صـــــــــــلاة للمرضى*



استفانوس قال:


> *آمـــــــــــــــــــــين*​








ميرسى يا  استفانوس  لمرورك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 


​


----------



## totty (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}     صـــــــــــلاة للمرضى*

_أمـــــــــــــــين

ميرسى خالص يا حبيبتى_​


----------



## Meriamty (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}     صـــــــــــلاة للمرضى*



totty قال:


> _أمـــــــــــــــين
> 
> ميرسى خالص يا حبيبتى_​






العفو يا توتى 

نورتى الموضوع ربنا يباركك 


​


----------



## مسعد خليل (23 يناير 2009)

امين يارب صلاة رائعة الرب يبارك خدمتك


----------



## kalimooo (24 يناير 2009)

شكراااااااا على الصلاة مريمتي

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (26 يناير 2009)

آمـــــــــــــــــــــين

شكرا عالصلاة الحلوة وانشالله كل المرضى يطيبون من مرضهم​


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 يناير 2009)

اميــــــــــــن 

ميررررسى على الصلاه يا فندم 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## المحارب الجريح (27 يناير 2009)

*يسوع الاب الرحيم من فضلك 

اشفي المرضي 

وامسح دموع ابناءك

امين​*


----------



## ragyroro (2 فبراير 2009)

*يارب إرحم​*


----------

